# Help. My husband turned pipped eggs because he did not see the cracks.



## Chicken lover1 (Aug 22, 2020)

Will they still hatch? Shall I put them back into the original position?

Two of them already hatched. He got inpatient/interested in it. For whatever reason. he turn them. some of them have the cracks facing down so he cannot see from the observation window.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

There should be a pip hole, get that facing to the side again.

And tell hubs, hands off until they are all hatched. The shouldn't have been turned for the last three days of incubation.


----------



## Chicken lover1 (Aug 22, 2020)

Thanks a lot. Two more hatched that way. looks like 4 more coming tonight.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, then pics would be nice.  And what it is you're hatching.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Yes, pics please!


----------

